# abrunden



## DarkSean (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, also ich habe jetzt so einen bestimmten Rechner, nur dabei müssen die Zahlen auf die Einerstelle ALLE abgerundet werden, wie kann man das machen? Hab bis jetzt nur den "round"-befehl mit Hilfe der Suche gefunden, dieser hilft mir jedoch nicht weiter, da es sich ja hier um reines Abrunden handelt.

Thx im Vorraus,
Sean


----------



## Shakie (17. Dezember 2005)

Eine vorgefertigte Funktion zum Abrunden gibt es nicht.


----------



## DarkSean (17. Dezember 2005)

Heißt das man kann gar nicht abrunden? Wenn doch, könntest du mir vielleicht einen Code präsentieren oder nur einen Ansatz geben?


----------



## Shakie (17. Dezember 2005)

Entschuldige bitte, es gibt natürlich eine Funktion zum Ermitteln des ganzzahligen Anteils einer Zahl, nämlich "VBA.Conversions.Int":

```
Abgerundet = VBA.Int(IrgendeineZahl)
```
;-]
Da hatte ich zuerst gar nicht dran gedacht...


----------

